# Hello from London



## lostinlondon (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello all,
Ive been reading the threads on this forum for a while now, and i must say im very impressed with the information & help given by other members...
Keep it up, you are all doing a great job..

Im looking at coming out to Thailand, hopefully within the next year?
I want to visit for 2 months prior, this year, maybe in Nov & December?

Ive been to Bangkok, about 20 years ago, tbh i dont think i want to live there.
After reading up on Chaing Mai, i like the sound of it.

I dont want to be in the middle of no where, 
I want to be able to have a walk in the town, thru the markets have a drink and people watch.

When you rent an apartment / flat, have they any furniture in them at all?

Is the time of year when i would like to come out , a good time of year in Chiang Mai?

Apologies if these questions have already been answered in other posts , but i havent read them all.

Thanks for your help


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There's plenty of accommodation available from "in the middle of nowhere" up to the centre of town. 
Furnished, un-furnished, with or without aircon, only fans, with pool, or without pool.......all questions that may come up. 
Google for apartments Chiang Mai and browse through all the possibilities. Don't book anything, just use it for information. Make a list of interesting places and visit them during your stay at the end of 2013. 

Weather-wise, the end of the year is perfect. Temperatures between 23-28 in the daytime and 12-15 in the night time.


----------



## lostinlondon (Jul 14, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> There's plenty of accommodation available from "in the middle of nowhere" up to the centre of town.
> Furnished, un-furnished, with or without aircon, only fans, with pool, or without pool.......all questions that may come up.
> Google for apartments Chiang Mai and browse through all the possibilities. Don't book anything, just use it for information. Make a list of interesting places and visit them during your stay at the end of 2013.
> 
> Weather-wise, the end of the year is perfect. Temperatures between 23-28 in the daytime and 12-15 in the night time.


Thank you Joseph, for your quick response, and for being able to answer all my questions in one fail swoop

I didnt realize the accommodation would be that variable?
Cheers mate:clap2:


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

lostinlondon said:


> I didnt realize the accommodation would be that variable?
> Cheers mate:clap2:


Yes, it is, but obviously the larger the city and the more expats present therein... the greater the variety of available accomm. The guesthouses are of course furnished and that is where most ppl in your position would stay while they get their bearings. Ask for the monthly rate when you arrive on the doorstep (and after having inspected the rooms). I agree with others not to book anything over the internet unless you enjoy paying double


----------



## lostinlondon (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheers for your input & advice Bruce.
I noticed that you are in Chiang Mai, is there any areas that i should stay away from, when looking to rent?
I understand that common sense plays a big part, but in general is C.M a safe place to be?

Thanks


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes it is provided you don't get drunk and offend someone - then it can become quite dangerous quite quickly ...
Location depends on your interests and whether you'll have transport. probably start in the vicinity of Thapae road as that is central to many things


----------



## lostinlondon (Jul 14, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> Yes it is provided you don't get drunk and offend someone - then it can become quite dangerous quite quickly ...


No mate, i dont plan on getting drunk, as coffee is my drink of choice tbh



cnx_bruce said:


> Location depends on your interests and whether you'll have transport. probably start in the vicinity of Thapae road as that is central to many things


I am unsure if i will have transport, at this moment in time, it was not my intention to get transport?
My interests, well, im a complete bore tbh
I just want to get away from this place U.K
I like having a wander through the markets, have a coffee and people watch, take in the culture and surroundings, just relax
I enjoy history, Music, football.

I am going to have a look at Thapae road and the vacinity.

Cheers again mate, for your advice:clap2:


----------

